# Any hope for an American to find a job?



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Hello. We are currently stuck in Albania. It is expensive and dangerous here. We need to go somewhere we can survive. Jobs that pay. Housing for kids. It seems every nation will take in Turks, Africans, Asians. But Americans need $500,000. Well, where I live, jobs pay $50 a month. So we could never pay half a million. We considered refugee status. But they split families up. So that will not work. Any suggestions? It's been a long road and we are desperate. Thank you.


----------

